# Binos- HUGE Price Variance?



## JBS (Nov 10, 2009)

I am blown away by the variance in the price of binos and optics in general.

Two main questions:


 1.) Does anyone have a preference for an all-around rugged high powered bino set?  Any suggestions?  Maybe anything I should stay AWAY from?
 

 2.) Why is there such a huge difference in price between different binos?
 *
For example:*

Here's a set of binos for *$2,599*, and immediately after there is another seemingly high quality set for *$229*, less than 1/10th the price of the first.















What is it that an extra $2,250 is buying me, if I spend the extra money?  What should I be looking for?  Is it really worth all that extra money for a reasonable set?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2009)

Schmidt and Bender, Zeiss, Leupold and Tasco are in order The Best, Great, Oustanding, Average  in optics quality - price follows optics quality, resolutin, depth of field and angle of field.
  (Schmidt and Bender makes the best scopes - their binos are hard to find)
Go to a good outdoors store and try the binos - some will even correct for astigatism and torus deflection in the eye (near or far sightedness).  Get a pair that work for you, and are comfortable for you, and fit your budget.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 10, 2009)

I prefer Nikon glass on optics, spotting scopes and binos.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 10, 2009)

Swarovski makes some really nice optics.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 10, 2009)

S&B for rifle scopes, Swarovski for spotting scopes and Steiner for binos.


----------



## JBS (Nov 11, 2009)

Good stuff; I appreciate all of the information.


			
				x SF med said:
			
		

> Go to a good outdoors store and try the binos - some will even correct for astigatism and torus deflection in the eye (near or far sightedness). Get a pair that work for you, and are comfortable for you, and fit your budget.


Great suggestion.  I've got to get off the websites for a while.


----------



## ccford11 (Dec 9, 2009)

The Leupold Cascades are the best right now. This is the binos the Marine Corps just switched too.


----------

